# Non Civil Service Suspension



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

A member of a neighboring civil service department received a one day "non civil service" suspension. I've never heard of this...can a department do that to a civil service employee thus robbing him of a right of appeal?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Was it something that was mutually agreed upon? Maybe if he takes that punishment they will remove it from their personnel file after a specific time in the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll have to find out, that's a good point. However, if it's a weak case to begin with, I wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Take the spanking,. Go back to work...keep head down,. Make no waves...
Do a few details and make up for the days off....


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Oakum yokum said:


> Take the spanking,. Go back to work...keep head down,. Make no waves...
> Do a few details and make up for the days off....


Fight it with every ounce of energy you have. Don't give them the Satisfaction.


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

It just seems suspect to me that it's a non civil service suspension. I've never heard of that. I spoke with him and he said they made no mention of it being removed from his file.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

I believe you don't have a right to appeal under CS law, if the suspension is less than a 5 day rip. Sometimes fighting the suspension just makes things harder for everyone. If you truly fucked up just own it and move on.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Maybe the infraction was some sort of policy violation. Instead of a permanent record, .The bosses we're trying to get compliance w/o causing a black mark on record.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

PPD54 said:


> It just seems suspect to me that it's a non civil service suspension. I've never heard of that. I spoke with him and he said they made no mention of it being removed from his file.


I know of civil service PDs that gave people bad days off suspension. They agreed to come And work for free for the few days and they wouldn't appeal it to CS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

